# Why won't my fur babies sit on my lap!



## Delia (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, new to the board and need some advice - have two lovely tabbies, brother and sister, 2.5 years old now. The little girl, Tiger Lily goes through periods of affection when she will sit on my lap if I wear a bathrobe, then weeks go by when she won't, very frustrating. She does not like to be stroked too much, but shows affection in other ways. Her brother Moose is not a lap cat and will only have a cuddle on the bed for a while if I lay out a bathrobe! I have had a cat before who was a real lap cat, and I find their behaviour confusing! Any ideas? They have had alot of affection and time since kittens and are not feral. Thanks.


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Delia! 

Nice to have someone new on the board. I hope I can be of some help.

Here's the best way I can answer your question: Cats are weird. They don't make sense, and there's no point in trying to figure out logic in their behaviour.

For example: 
_Why does my cat sit on my armoire, face the corner of my room and howl at the ceiling?
Why do my sister and brother-in-law's cats switch who they love best on a bi-weekly basis?
Why did my cat randomly start biting me to wake me up after 4 months of not doing so and no change in routine?_
Answer:
_They are weird._

I have no idea why your cats stopped sitting in your lap, and to be honest you will probably never know, but I can assure you that is temporary and one day they will start sitting in your lap again... probably at a very inopportune moment.

Hope that helped! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wear your bathrobe more often!  

My twins go through phases. Both were lap cats when they were smaller, now only Charlee is my true lap cat. On rare occasions, Cali will crawl onto my lap. But to be fair, sitting at the computer is the only time I HAVE a lap.

We'll never understand them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sometimes cats become lap cats later in life. I always pull my fosters into my lap and give them a rub down and let them go. One of my fosters will only come and lay by me if Im in bed. He loves getting fussed over there. 

We had one of my fosters returned after a year. Their reason- she wasnt a lap cat. That wasnt the criteria when they wanted to adopt! Kind sad excuse! But now she is in the perfect home and is loved and cherish like a little diva!


----------



## Delia (Mar 20, 2010)

Many thanks for replies - guess you are all right, cats are strange unpredictable chaps!
After moaning on the board, Tiger actually jumped up last night and sat for fifteen minutes on my lap as long as I did not fuss her! They both have lovely nature's so I should not moan. I think us humans expect them to fit our ideas of behaviour, instead of accepting their wierd and wonderful ways!
As for the robe - I have quite few on the go at the moment! Husband thinks its all kind of worrying!! :lol: :lol: Anyway, they have both gone out for while as its a lovely spring morning here, and will return shortly for breakfast.....


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

My twins have gone through the phases too. The very affectionate/bold one decided she no longer wanted to be my night time companion about a week ago. She only comes out for pets and fussing during the day (usually around dinnertime). The other timid one has decided she never wants me to touch her during the day (she actually cringes and runs away), but just has to be my night time companion crying for my full body rub downs.

So yes, cats are weird, fickle creatures. If you want a lap pet you're better off with a dog. At least he'll follow you anywhere and tackle you as soon as you get home for some loving. Of course after you take him outside or trip over him for the umpteenth time you'll be longing for that independent aloofness of the cat.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Personally, I think cats being unpredictable is a survival adaptation.
Coincidentally, that's also one of their adorable traits. :luv


----------



## kirstylou (Mar 10, 2010)

My ginger tabby, Willow, hardly ever sits on my lap, and on the rare instance that she does, its when we have a newspaper because she loves playing with paper, lol!  But her brother Jasper, will sit with anybody and stretches out, almost hugging you with his paw, so I put it down to different personalities  Can't be genetic make-up cuz mine are related haha


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

First, how comfortable is your lap? 

My Fay is a big girl who can't get comfy on my lap. She likes to be held but is very particular about the way she's held. She'll call me over when she's in one of her many cat beds and head but my face and purr when I lay down next to it but she won't hang out on my lap.

Mia is a very affectionate cat who'll curl up leaning against me but again won't hang out on my lap.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> First, how comfortable is your lap?


I bet she never sat on her own lap, so how could she know? :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls like to snuggle up next to me while I'm lying on my side watching t.v., under the blanket if I have one covering me. So I guess I have "sideways" lap cats.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

My gal does this when Im watching tv. I really like it and can lie fluffing her tummy while she purrs for probably up to an hour. She'll tilt her head back now and again and looking into my eyes and half close them.


----------

